# Small Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a little Red Mallee Burl bowl I turned. It is 7" across one way 5 3/4" the other and 1 1/4" deep. Finished with Satin wipe on poly. Wasn't a big piece but wanted to try my hand at it since I had never turned it and always thought it was so beautiful. Now I may have to try another one. The wife jumped on this one so fast grabbing it out of my hand saying that one is mine. Oh well at least it will be displayed at our house.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Another fantastic piece my old friend


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's gorgeous! Can I jump on the next one?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BernieW said:


> Here is a little Red Mallee Burl bowl I turned. It is 7" across one way 5 3/4" the other and 1 1/4" deep. Finished with Satin wipe on poly. Wasn't a big piece but wanted to try my hand at it since I had never turned it and always thought it was so beautiful. Now I may have to try another one. The wife jumped on this one so fast grabbing it out of my hand saying that one is mine. Oh well at least it will be displayed at our house.



Bernie, I can see you are going to have to pick up your output rate...LOL


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks to all. CanuckGal you may have to wrestle the little lady for it.:lol::laugh: Bob this was fun one to turn. I am hoping I can find some more of it.


----------

